# Konfiguration Sympa / Postfix



## Morpheus150785 (23. Sep. 2008)

Hallo,

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir mal wieder weiterhelfen.

Habe Sympa zum laufen bekommen  und unter der gewünschten URL auch die oberfläche.

Kann auch wunderbar listen dort erstellen.
Wenn ich aber an eine Liste ne mail Sende wird sie nicht an die Abonnenten weitergeleitet.
Ich bekomme dann ne mail mit einer Fehlermeldung zurück.
Das normal Versenden von Mails, sowohl von den festen Useradressen als auch von Sympa selbst (Passwort erinnerung oder anmelde Infos) funktionier.

Hoffe ihr habt ne lösung.


----------



## Till (23. Sep. 2008)

> Ich bekomme dann ne mail mit einer Fehlermeldung zurück.


Wie lautet denn die exakte Fehlermeldung?


----------



## Morpheus150785 (23. Sep. 2008)

Die Fehlermeldung lautet wie folgt:

<stupa-vorstand@students-fhtw.de>:
141.45.10.102_does_not_like_recipient./Remote_host_said:_550-Callout_verification_failed:/550-550_5.1.1_<stupa-vorstand@students-fhtw.de>:_Recipient_address_rejected:/550_User_unknown_in_local_recipient_table/Giving_up_on_141.45.10.102./


----------



## Till (23. Sep. 2008)

Wie hast Du denn sympa an postfix angebunden, damit postfix die Emails an sympa übergibt?


----------



## Morpheus150785 (23. Sep. 2008)

Muss gestehen, hab sympa nur per apt-get install sympa installiert und dann noch mal mit dpkg-reconfigure -plow sympa kofiguriert.

Ich vermute mal ich muss die sympa.alias datei die unter /etc/mail liegt irgendwie in postfix einbinden, bin mir aber nicht sicher wie, und was ich machen muss.

Ein gute how to wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## Till (23. Sep. 2008)

So ganz ohne Konfiguration wird das wohl nicht gehen

http://www.folly.org.uk/sympa/
http://www.campworld.net/thewiki/pmwiki.php/LinuxServersFC5/FC5VirtMailServer


----------

